# Series 3 Drive Upgrade



## cr33p (Jan 2, 2005)

Im getting ready to replace a dead 250 GB out of my Series 3 unit. I know that some folks a while back where having issues with some WD 750 drives in the S3 unit. I will be using a WD replacement, are there any specific drives I need to stay away from? I see a 640 gb SATA on newegg for a real nice price. 

Thanks


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

I believe the WD drives you're referring to are the newer "green" drives. I've had 500GB WD drives in my S3's for over 18 months and never had any problems.


----------



## cr33p (Jan 2, 2005)

No im not reffering to the Green drives. Some folks where having issues with OEM vs Retail 750gb Sata drives in the S3 unit specifically. But I didnt know if that was an issue with the 640gb or not. I can scoop up a 640 for 89 free ship, thats a steal.


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

See the Official eSATA thread, which is a sticky in the S3/HD forum. It covers everything about internal and external drive expansion in the first post.

The only drive consistently demonstrated to be problematic was/is a WD 1TB, which *is* a *GP* drive, and only when installed internally in the original Series 3. Model number is listed in the post referenced above.


----------



## cr33p (Jan 2, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

cr33p said:


> No im not reffering to the Green drives. Some folks where having issues with OEM vs Retail 750gb Sata drives in the S3 unit specifically. But I didnt know if that was an issue with the 640gb or not. I can scoop up a 640 for 89 free ship, thats a steal.


OEM vs. retail has nothing to do with how a drive works in a Tivo. They're exactly the same drives with the only exception being the way they're packaged. The OEM drive is just a bare drive whereas the retail version comes in a box with cables, software, and instructions. Other than that, they're the same drives.


----------



## cr33p (Jan 2, 2005)

Yes I would have to agree however like someone said above a bunch of folks where using some of the new WD GP drives in the S3 unit and they werent working properly. So something is different, including the part numbers on the drives themselves.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

cr33p said:


> Yes I would have to agree however like someone said above a bunch of folks where using some of the new WD GP drives in the S3 unit and they werent working properly. So something is different, including the part numbers on the drives themselves.


The WD 750Gb drives were working great until the date went to Dec 2007 or newer, then the drive would not work, I have no idea why but i stopped using any WD drive and have never had another drive upgrade problem. (I was able to return the WD drive for a full refund.)


----------



## ffujita (Dec 14, 2001)

I'm looking for instructions on how to install larger hard drives in my S3 TiVo I was surprised that it wasn't a sticky on this group. Can someone tell me what words to use when searching? Thanks!


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

ffujita said:


> I'm looking for instructions on how to install larger hard drives in my S3 TiVo I was surprised that it wasn't a sticky on this group. Can someone tell me what words to use when searching? Thanks!


Look here http://www.mfslive.org/fullguide.htm


----------

